# Is it possible to make a spray bar for HOB filter output



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have too much flow in one area, and thought maybe there was a way to direct the water out. It is an AC70 and the outflow is pretty strong, even on low. I have tried this and failed: used CPVC, cutting a 1/4" slit style opening to create a trough like catcher but this failed because the pipe is too small and the water just splashed out and over as well as down the pipes. I have looked around the forum but only finding this DIY project for canister filters. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

tlyons01 said:


> Any thoughts?


 
Buy a canister.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Great idea JasonG75. I would, but I just bought this AC70. I decided to stay with the HOB rather than going for the canister. I see now that was a bad decision. But I can't take it back, so any help with ideas or previous situations that prove that it cannot be done, would be appreciated


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

tlyons01 said:


> Great idea JasonG75. I would, but I just bought this AC70. I decided to stay with the HOB rather than going for the canister. I see now that was a bad decision. But I can't take it back, so any help with ideas or previous situations that prove that it cannot be done, would be appreciated


 
No, (return) BUT you can sell it here in the SnS, I know MANY people that convert these 70's into Refugiums for SW. I promise you, it wont last long. Cough up for a CF300 then sell the HOB.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, it is appreciated


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

I made one using a clear plastic mailing tubes. Works great. Not sure where you can find one or two...office supply or the UPS store.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

do you have a journal or pics of the process?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Here's what Randyl, a user on here did.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35006

Utensil holder from the buck store, done. And you can use it as an additional source of biomedia and increase your filtration area.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

that is a really great idea, thank you for posting this link. I am unsure if it will work for my AC70 cause it's like 3 times the size, but I will look into that tomorrow when I get out and see if they match sizes...


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Another thought for fairly cheap plastic tubing of larger size than 3/4" is the guard made to slip over T12 size light bulbs. You might be able to find it at Lowe's/ Home Depot or whatever place sells lighting. Cheap, easy to cut and should be strong enough for the short lengths you need.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm, that is a really good idea too. How would you cap the end of it though, to route the water to one side? Also, would heater suction cup clips fit over that, I mean aren't they pretty large in diameter? They look as though they would be. I found that the topfin brand heater clips/suction cup fit the CPVC perfectly, not sure where to find bigger ones..


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

How about putting some tall driftwood or a tall rock in the tank where the outlet from the filter will hit it and get deflected in the right direction? 

Other option:
Alter the intake by putting some PVC under the substrate, and elbow up in the farthest part of the tank. Then come up at the filter. I have done this with several filters, HOB and canister. 
I have an Aquaclear 110 HOB filter that is on a tank with a large center brace. The filter is on the back, at the north end of the tank. The intake is connected by PVC to several intakes across the bottom back in the south half of the tank.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You can just bend some meshing (plastic or stainless steel) into a |_| shape and have it over the output. If you just spread out the output over the area of the mesh, it will automatically be more diffused.

Another way around this is to just raise the water level in the tank


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

For larger than normal items that I want to suction cup to the wall, I go with tie-wraps. Drill a small hole in the top of the suction cup, run small wire through to attach the tie-wrap of whatever size it takes to fit. 

Since you don't need the end fully watertight, just stuff a spong or pot scrubby in and run a wire through to hold it. Any kind of plug to hold whatever amount of water you want.


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

I connected the 2 mailing tubes together, then using a hot nail put holes along the tube, capped the end and put a hole there too. My spray tube is approx 36 inches long in a 55 gallon tank (48 inches). If using a clear tube it can get ugly looking but it works.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

There used to be an HOB with a spray bar. I'm trying to remember the brand. I'm thinking maybe it was Emporor???


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I used Xmas moss and some emersed plants to do the job.


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not sure plants are going to stay in the box area, the flow is really strong. I did this method with my AC20 and it worked well. I actually came up with the following solution: plastic soap holder. I have it angled because it worked so well I had no movement on the surface at all. Now I have limited movement, enough to keep that film from the surface and it is not blowing anyone inside around anymore. Cost was 2.99 plus tax


----------

